# Systmes > Windows > IIS >  Erreur : Impossible de trouver le serveur ou erreur DNS

## leo13

Salut a tout le monde,
J'ai dvelopp une application WEB (ASP.NET/C#, VS2005) scurise(HTTPS).
Mon problme c'est que lorsque j'ai dploy mon application sur le serveur je narrive pas a accd depuis internet, j'ai comme rsultat une page d'erreur:



```

```

----------

